# Travel Destinations > North America >  Trọn bộ kinh nghiệm, điểm đến và combo du lịch Phú Quốc từ A - Z

## xonghoibilico

Tổng quan về Phú Quốc - đảo ngọc thiên đường của Việt Nam
Thuộc địa phận tỉnh Kiên Giang, nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan, đảo Phú Quốc từ lâu đã nổi tiếng với du khách từ mọi miền đất nước và cả khách du lịch quốc tế. Không chỉ là hòn đảo xinh đẹp với phong cảnh thiên nhiên yên bình, hoang sơ, khí hậu thuận lợi cho hoạt động vui chơi, nghỉ dưỡng, Phú Quốc còn là điểm đến lý tưởng cho nhiều hoạt động khám phá thiên nhiên kỳ thú.

Hòn đảo ngọc sở hữu nhiều bãi biển đẹp trải dài từ Bắc đảo tới Nam đảo, 99 ngọn núi, đồi và khu rừng nguyên sinh phong phú hệ động thực vật. Tại Bắc đảo Phú Quốc, du khách có thể ghé thăm những điếm đến nổi tiếng như làng chài Rạch Vẹm, Hòn Một, Bãi Dài, VinWonders và Vinpearl Safari Phú Quốc, mũi Gành Dầu Còn tại Nam đảo, 12 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ nằm trong quần đảo An Thới như Hòn Móng Tay, Hòn Thơm, Hòn Gầm Ghì sẽ là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng cho các hoạt động khám phá thiên nhiên Phú Quốc.


Cùng tiếp tục khám phá chi tiết những điểm đến này và kinh nghiệm vui chơi, ăn uống, tìm khách sạn và săn deal du lịch Phú Quốc ngay dưới đây nhé!
Du lịch Phú Quốc mùa nào đẹp? Thời tiết Phú Quốc
Nằm sâu trong vịnh Thái Lan, được bao bọc xung quanh là biển nên khí hậu Phú Quốc mát mẻ với hai mùa rõ rệt: mùa khô và mùa mưa. 

Mùa khô Phú Quốc: kéo dài từ tháng 11 đến tháng 4 năm sau, thời tiết nắng đẹp, ít mưa nên đây thường được xem là thời gian lý tưởng để du lịch và tận hưởng những khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời nhất tại đảo ngọc. 
Mùa mưa Phú Quốc: bắt đầu từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10, trong đó mưa nhiều nhất vào tháng 9, 10 và có thể kéo dài cả ngày. Thời gian này, các bãi bên bờ Tây đảo ngọc có thể xuất hiện sóng lớn, biển động, các bãi biển bờ Đông thường bị đục. Do đó, nếu lựa chọn du lịch Phú Quốc mùa mưa, hãy cân nhắc một số điểm đến tại Bắc đảo như Bãi Dài, hay Bãi Xếp, Bãi Đất đỏ tại Nam đảo.

----------


## DEENO

http://doramasmp4.tv/

----------


## อดิเทพ

thanks for the info

----------


## nagy samy

Thuộc địa phận tỉnh Kiên Giang, nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan, đảo Phú Quốc từ lâu đã nổi tiếng với du khách từ mọi miền đất nước và cả khách du lịch quốc tế. Không chỉ là hòn đảo xinh đẹp với phong cảnh thiên nhiên yên bình, hoang sơ, khí hậu thuận lợi cho hoạt động vui chơi, nghỉ dưỡng, Phú Quốc còn là điểm đến lý tưởng cho nhiều hoạt động khám phá thiên nhiên kỳ thú.

----------

